# Leaving for Canada today!



## angel363 (Jul 31, 2011)

I've been planning this move to Canada with my husband for the past 2 years. We have gone through the WHP route so we can hav 2 years in Canada...today the day has finally arrived that I leave Aus to go to Canada! (for various reasons my husband is joining me in a few months)

I feel as though I hav hit hurdles every step of the way and I've been challenged like no other time before. But I've been determined to hav this adventure so I'd keep pushing on. It made me realise that it's not an easy process, if it was, everyone would do it. If you genuinely want to go overseas, the challenges are worth it.

I can't wait to experience a new lifestyle in Canada; let the adventures begin!

To anyone struggling with the process, hang in there 

Sian (leaving Perth for Cochrane, Alberta)


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

angel363 said:


> I've been planning this move to Canada with my husband for the past 2 years. We have gone through the WHP route so we can hav 2 years in Canada...today the day has finally arrived that I leave Aus to go to Canada! (for various reasons my husband is joining me in a few months)
> 
> I feel as though I hav hit hurdles every step of the way and I've been challenged like no other time before. But I've been determined to hav this adventure so I'd keep pushing on. It made me realise that it's not an easy process, if it was, everyone would do it. If you genuinely want to go overseas, the challenges are worth it.
> 
> ...


Hi,

What you have written, reminded me the very first overseas assignment I got when I was 21.

1) Remember to cry and laugh often
2) Never regret what you did, but regret what you didn't do instead
3) Even when it seems impossible and uphill, take the time to stop and smell the roses

Godspeed!

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

How exciting for you! Wishing you only the best as you start this new adventure in your life.


----------



## TrimVill (Aug 10, 2012)

angel363 said:


> I've been planning this move to Canada with my husband for the past 2 years. We have gone through the WHP route so we can hav 2 years in Canada...today the day has finally arrived that I leave Aus to go to Canada! (for various reasons my husband is joining me in a few months)
> 
> I feel as though I hav hit hurdles every step of the way and I've been challenged like no other time before. But I've been determined to hav this adventure so I'd keep pushing on. It made me realise that it's not an easy process, if it was, everyone would do it. If you genuinely want to go overseas, the challenges are worth it.
> 
> ...


Hello Angel 363
How exciting for you! Well done for hanging in there.

As it happens, we arrived in Cochrane yesterday (Sunday) on our own networking/job hunting trip, second this year. Do drop us a line if you fancy meeting for a cuppa, we are here until 23 Aug.

Best of luck!

TrimVill


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Good luck and enjoy !!! We are due to land in B.C end of October  after almost 2 years !


----------

